# REALLY BAD BLACK HEADS ON MY NOSE!



## colt24

I've tried leaving them,,,

I don't pick them,,,

I've used number of different crappy face washes,,,

I've used different types of cleaning face pads,,,,

I've tried different types of MOISTURIZE CREAM * g/f made me ;e

I know i sound like a tart,,

My face gets so oily 

Should i go to the doctors?

lol


----------



## The_Kernal

get some clearoderm from asda and use it 3 times a day. shoer x2 a day and if you have long hair cut it.

Did the trick for me, oh and odd sauna wont go amiss.


----------



## miles2345

cut your nose off


----------



## Alex The Kid

miles2345 said:


> cut your nose off


 :lol: :laugh: :thumb:

Now on a serious note use the sticky pads that you can buy for a fiver,you leave it on for about ten mins then peel it off,does the trick for me..


----------



## The_Kernal

fvck me miles better not tell ya i got a spot on my johnson then!!


----------



## Beklet

Washes won't help if they're already there - they have to come out either by squeezing if they're big enough, or by using pore strips.

Once they're out, make sure you exfoliate regularly and use one of those clay face masks once a week.

It's just oil clogging the pores - the air turns it black, so anything that closes the pores is good.


----------



## Beklet

Alex The Kid said:


> :lol: :laugh: :thumb:
> 
> Now on a serious note use the sticky pads that you can buy for a fiver,you leave it on for about ten mins then peel it off,does the trick for me..


Or go to Bodycare or Wilkos where they are about 2 quid :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

pore strips....

squeeze the gunk out then clean face

sauna then squeeze helps (as i did today)

yes its minging but it does the job


----------



## miles2345

i love popping blackheads i find it very therapeutic


----------



## Guest

i dont find that they pop miles more ooze


----------



## frostman

how do you pop them i never get this, mine are like little black dots.


----------



## ah24

frostman said:


> how do you pop them i never get this, mine are like little black dots.


Squeeze the fukkers really hard and if it's a good'un you'll see what we mean :thumb:


----------



## Guest

ha ha.... i squeezed my nose so hard once that in the morning the end of it was bruised like i had been hit.... i do have rather a large nose though


----------



## TomTom1

i get an oily nose from mt2, this may sound odd but i use rizlas to get rid of the oil, i just pat my nose with them, keeps it dry and stops spots.


----------



## Carlos901

get a pin, turn it sideways, and roll it down your nose, make sure you apply a bit presure


----------



## orange86

be very careful when you squeeze them, it can lead to scarring.

you need to open the pores, so something like putting your face in hot steam vapor or going into a sauna will help. then use a special blackhead scrub. once you have vigorously done that. wash nose with cold water.


----------



## xzx

You can get a tool for removing them


----------



## Ollie B

I might buy some of them pads. My nose isnt severe though.


----------



## sofresh

i love to use PHISODERM! IT is the first ever over the counter stuff that i love!


----------



## dawse

I love those pore strips....there is something really therapeutic about inspecting how many have come out! I just never have enough as I have pretty dry skin!!! :tongue:

I'll get them out for you! :thumbup1:


----------



## Austrian Oak

i use clinique...get it from debenhams,its pretty pricey around £100 for all the bottles but its gorgeous stuff...ive got skin as soft as a baby's bum now...but for a cheaper option i'd agree with regular saunas and the pore strips


----------

